# Helmets for People with Big Heads



## me7h0d (Jul 12, 2008)

I have an unusually big head, lol. Everytime I try on a L or XL it fits but is usually too tight around my temples and the pressure on my temples give me a headache. XXL's are way too big. 

Any advice?


----------



## jct (Mar 26, 2004)

my wife says i'm "cabezon." she's right.

i've had great luck with Bell line helmets. Giros will run tighter.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

My head is large front to back and I've found the opposite of jct. Bells are tight on my forehead but Giros in the l/xl size fit. The Giro Remedy l/xl is the only ff I've found that fits comfortably.


----------



## me7h0d (Jul 12, 2008)

I tried on a few Giro's and found them tight around my temples.


----------



## ronyc (Aug 27, 2008)

Check this thread out, lots of suggestions as far as helmet goes:

http://forums.mtbr.com/apparel-protection/helmet-suggestions-big-headed-mofo-736355.html


----------



## qbert2000 (Jul 30, 2008)

i've found even withi a brand things can be off. the poc trabec medium fits me perfect so i ordered a pizzpot in medium and it was too small front to back. damn. try before you buy


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

me7h0d said:


> I tried on a few Giro's and found them tight around my temples.


Fathead!


----------



## Stumpjumpy (Sep 7, 2011)

My old bell fit well, and so does my current cannondale helmet. Both are XL's. My cranium is massive.


----------



## stumpbumper (Dec 3, 2010)

I suggest that you do what I did---keep visiting bike shops and trying on different brands/models of helmets until you find something that's comfortable. That's what I did and eventually settled on a Fox Flux in size L/XL. I absolutely love it.


----------



## brainbckt (Dec 30, 2003)

Hmmm, I respectfully disagree, most bike shops don't carry off sizes (i.e., XL and above). Internet shopping is the way to go. Try the Bell Triton.


----------



## Metamorphic (Apr 29, 2011)

Family of big heads. I run a 7 7/8th in a fitted ball cap.

We did ok with the Bell Alchera, a road helmet. 

As we ruin them we're switching over to the Giro Hex, which is a more mountain helmet.


----------

